# Windlass tip ups



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

Does any one ever use these and if so what are your thoughts. on them?
Also what is the best rig to use for dead smelts or dead minnow under a tipup?


----------



## TINGER (Mar 23, 2008)

smelt is the best, get them big slimey northerns


----------

